# Help me pick my next Specialized Bike



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I am hoping to add another bike to the stable, so I am looking to the wise heads here for input. Currently I own two bikes, an Allez Expert with Ultegra and a Diverge Elite DSW with Tiagra. So, the question I have is what _type _of bike to add? 

I love my Allez, it's terrific on descents and climbs, but it's admittedly a bit rough to ride at length. The Diverge geometry and ride are definitely comfy, but it's heavy to push around and the componentry doesn't blow me away. As I bought the latter as a winter/adventure bike, I'm ok with that. 

Where I ride is considered mostly flat, but there are some decent hills and Cat 4s, but nothing more that that. I am also starting to enjoy some organized rides out of state as well, so that's a consideration. The local group rides usually see me in the A- group, although I can definitely hang with the A riders more often than not. 

This next bike will be a significant bump up in price, will be carbon, and will have some excellent components. Do I go with the excellent (but somewhat redundant given my Allez) all-rounder Tarmac? Should I get a sexy, aero Venge? Or do I get a snappy yet comfortable Roubaix?

Thanks for the input/suggestions!


----------



## eric1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

If I was in your position, I'd probably sell the Allez and get a Tarmac.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

I would go ride a Tarmac and Roubaix with similar component groups and see which one speaks to me.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

My next bike will have as much tech as I can afford. I'd say the Tarmac Pro Ultegra Di2 Disc is a pretty perfect bike for $6k. As far as ride quality, my SL4 rides very well so I can only imagine the SL5 is a bit better. But you can race or bomb hills or fly up hills on it while remaining comfortable on a long ride.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

eric1971 said:


> If I was in your position, I'd probably sell the Allez and get a Tarmac.


I had not thought of that, but I am trying to adhere to n+1  . The Tarmac I was considering is the one you posted, love that blue flake paint!


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

If you like the geometry of the Diverge over a Tarmac and Venge etc I would consider a Roubaix. Depends on what type of riding you want to do, racing? touring? etc though. Although my 2016 Diverge Pro and 2013 S-Works Roubaix have nearly identical geometry, they are very different bikes to ride. I can't speak for lower models of Roubaix's but the S-Works has bags of stiffness and is just a nice comfortable and fast bike to ride. I think all of the newer models may be disc brake equipped though so in that case there may not be enough of a difference between the two so looking at something may be more to your liking.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I honestly don't know what I want, tbh. I am not a racer, but I like the idea of having an aero bike like a Venge to fill out the stable as I do a lot of riding on the flats. I also like the idea of a true comfort bike as well, since I am participating in more organized rides and the roads out here are for sh!t. I like the idea of an all-rounder, but in carbon, so the Tarmac is appealing. 

Come on guys, help me spend my money, lol!


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

ok, then buy the Roubaix. If you don't like it, send it to me.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> I honestly don't know what I want, tbh. I am not a racer, but I like the idea of having an aero bike like a Venge to fill out the stable as I do a lot of riding on the flats. I also like the idea of a true comfort bike as well, since I am participating in more organized rides and the roads out here are for sh!t. I like the idea of an all-rounder, but in carbon, so the Tarmac is appealing.
> 
> Come on guys, help me spend my money, lol!


Maybe a new Madone? Aero and comfort and doesn't have the extra weight of the VIAS?

If it has to be specialized I would go Venge, but I am slightly biased in that regard. The VIAS while heavier than the old venge seems to be a bit more comfortable while at the same time managing to be stiffer and more responsive feeling. 

The old venge is still a great bike and while I have heard complaints about it being a harsh ride I always found it pretty comfortable so that can be a bit subjective. 

It also depends on how much you are looking to spend and if you want an S-Works or just a normal Frame. I have heard that the old venge S-Works frame can be hard to get, but at the same time a Friend just got his pro frame warrantied and Specialized sent him and S-Works version as a replacement.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I say go for a 2016 Venge Pro...

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/venge-pro-/114050

DA9000 group and Roval CL40 wheels for $5700. Should be right around 15.5 pounds, light, aero, fast.... and IMO still pretty comfy.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> I honestly don't know what I want, tbh. I am not a racer, but I like the idea of having an aero bike like a Venge to fill out the stable as I do a lot of riding on the flats. I also like the idea of a true comfort bike as well, since I am participating in more organized rides and the roads out here are for sh!t. I like the idea of an all-rounder, but in carbon, so the Tarmac is appealing.
> 
> Come on guys, help me spend my money, lol!


Sounds like the new Madone is the one for you.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

taodemon said:


> Maybe a new Madone? Aero and comfort and doesn't have the extra weight of the VIAS?
> 
> If it has to be specialized I would go Venge, but I am slightly biased in that regard. The VIAS while heavier than the old venge seems to be a bit more comfortable while at the same time managing to be stiffer and more responsive feeling.
> 
> ...





MMsRepBike said:


> Sounds like the new Madone is the one for you.


Specialized doesn't make the Madone.  I know, the Madone is a great bike, but I really am happy with Specialized. If I am going to make the jump into that territory money-wise, then I am getting a Pinarello (which may be a possibility, tbh). I want nothing to do with the VIAS, so it would be the "old" Venge if I go aero.



TricrossRich said:


> I say go for a 2016 Venge Pro...
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/venge-pro-/114050
> 
> DA9000 group and Roval CL40 wheels for $5700. Should be right around 15.5 pounds, light, aero, fast.... and IMO still pretty comfy.


That happens to be the one I have my eye on. So, the Venge Pro and S-Works Tarmac DA were pointed out, let's see if someone can guess the Roubaix I like.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> Sounds like the new Madone is the one for you.


There are a couple guys I know that picked up the madone (ultegra model) and they really like it, minus the ultegra bit which one swapped over to sram red but he doesn't like shimano shifting. He is coming off a giant propel and he says the difference in comfort is huge especially if the roads aren't great. 

My only issue with the madone is can't stand the look of the H2 fit, but love the H1 fit, which basically puts it well out of my budget. My Venge I have upgraded over the past couple years little by little but I can't afford to drop 45-74% of my mortgage payment for the year at once on a bike.

I'm still trying to negotiate a moutain bike with my wife. :cryin: Plus I still have to make a few upgrades to my current venge (brakes, seat, stem). 

But if I could buy a new road bike it would definitely be a VIAS or Madone. Madone I haven't tested but I enjoyed the VIAS for the 9 miles I was on it.

As Rich has mentioned the 2016 pro is a pretty good setup (I happen to like the colors too) if you are looking at the current venge. Price is reasonable too.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

So, I went by the shop today for a seat/fit adjustment and ended up putting down a retainer on a bike  , a 2015 S-Works Tarmac Disc. It's way more bike than I need, but I just couldn't pass up the discount I got. I'll post pics when I pick it up next week.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Finally picked up the bike, my pics don't do the Candy Apple Red sparkle paint nearly enough justice. The bike is equipped with Ultegra all around save for the disc brakes (TRP HY/RD). The rest of the parts include Roval CLX 40 wheels, S-Works carbon stem, bars, and seatpost, and a Romin Evo Pro seat. The fit is going to be a real work in progress, so forgive the spacers and flipped stem. 

First impressions are that it is WAY more twitchy compared to the Allez frame (that's saying something, IMO). Pick a line and it just goes, but it's also compliant in that it will forgive you if you adjust a bit mid-turn. All the carbon eats up a lot of the road chatter, but since this is my first Ca bike perhaps that's to be expected and I just don't know any better. Out of the saddle it just goes! I couldn't believe how much more responsive it felt on a sprint the first time I tried it. 

As my fit gets fine tuned I hope to really experience everything this bike has to offer.


















Thanks to everyone who took the time to participate and help out, it was truly appreciated.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> Finally picked up the bike, my pics don't do the Candy Apple Red sparkle paint nearly enough justice. The bike is equipped with Ultegra all around save for the disc brakes (TRP HY/RD). The rest of the parts include Roval CLX 40 wheels, S-Works carbon stem, bars, and seatpost, and a Romin Evo Pro seat. The fit is going to be a real work in progress, so forgive the spacers and flipped stem.
> 
> First impressions are that it is WAY more twitchy compared to the Allez frame (that's saying something, IMO). Pick a line and it just goes, but it's also compliant in that it will forgive you if you adjust a bit mid-turn. All the carbon eats up a lot of the road chatter, but since this is my first Ca bike perhaps that's to be expected and I just don't know any better. Out of the saddle it just goes! I couldn't believe how much more responsive it felt on a sprint the first time I tried it.
> 
> ...


Nice bike..... Bad ass!

regarding the "twitchiness". I think it might be in your head. The Tarmac and Allez have the same geometry, like exactly the same, so in terms of twitchiness, they should feel the same. That twitchy feeling or willingness to turn and change direction is a product of wheelbase, trail, fork angles etc... and the two models share the same dimensions for the same size. I'm assuming you'r eon the same size in each bike. The only difference might be that the disc model might use slightly longer chain stays, usually disc brake bikes do, but I don't think the Tarmac does because I think Specialized named up with that SCS system to keep the geometry the same. In any case, if the chain stays were slightly longer, that would slow down the twitchiness, not increase it.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

TricrossRich said:


> Nice bike..... Bad ass!
> 
> regarding the "twitchiness". I think it might be in your head. The Tarmac and Allez have the same geometry, like exactly the same, so in terms of twitchiness, they should feel the same. That twitchy feeling or willingness to turn and change direction is a product of wheelbase, trail, fork angles etc... and the two models share the same dimensions for the same size. I'm assuming you'r eon the same size in each bike. The only difference might be that the disc model might use slightly longer chain stays, usually disc brake bikes do, but I don't think the Tarmac does because I think Specialized named up with that SCS system to keep the geometry the same. In any case, if the chain stays were slightly longer, that would slow down the twitchiness, not increase it.


Thanks Rich! I'll have to meet up with you one day to add a pic of it to your blog.

I was thinking the same thing, that it was all in my head, but I definitely notice a difference. Could it be the lower weight and/or the carbon wheels? And you're correct, the model I have is SCS, so the chainstays are shorter.


----------



## RacingEvo (Apr 14, 2012)

I felt the same thing when I got my Tarmac, it definitely felt a lot more twitchy than the Allez I test rode. After a few rides the feeling evolved into a feeling of responsiveness. 
For sure it has to do with mostly the weight and the fact that it's carbon fiber vs aluminum.

Geometry may be the similar but that's only part of the picture, one bike is carbon and the other is aluminum...


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> Thanks Rich! I'll have to meet up with you one day to add a pic of it to your blog.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, that it was all in my head, but I definitely notice a difference. Could it be the lower weight and/or the carbon wheels? And you're correct, the model I have is SCS, so the chainstays are shorter.


Yes... I definitely want to meet up with you for a ride at some point. Maybe it's simply a matter of semantics and how we are both viewing the word "twitchy". to me titchy is not a good thing. It means that the bike is almost hard to control.. almost too responsive, to the point that it starts to decrease confidence. "Responsive" on the other hand, inspires confidence, makes you want to go faster... For example, I used to race motorcycles and I had an R6. It was like a scalpel... very exact, but you had to be very precise to go fast. It was twitchy. A good friend of mine had a CBR600RR and if we pushed them both to the absolute limit, the R6 was the faster bike, but the CBR was so easy to ride fast. You could go 95% as fast, and only be 20% focused, while the R6 required you to be 100% focused. Yes, the lower weight and the carbon wheels definitely help... actually, I'd bet the feel you're getting is almost all form the carbon wheels... and maybe that's why I like my Allez so much, the carbon wheels. Maybe you need some carbon wheels on your Allez. 

How are they set up? I noticed a pretty big difference in the front end steering, stiffness and responsiveness as I've lower the stem down. Is the Tarmac stem slammed a little more than the Allez?



RacingEvo said:


> I felt the same thing when I got my Tarmac, it definitely felt a lot more twitchy than the Allez I test rode. After a few rides the feeling evolved into a feeling of responsiveness.
> For sure it has to do with mostly the weight and the fact that it's carbon fiber vs aluminum.
> 
> Geometry may be the similar but that's only part of the picture, one bike is carbon and the other is aluminum...


I don't know which Allez you rode, but I'm guessing it was not a DSW Allez. I also don't think you realize, the Geometry is not "similar", it is exactly the same.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

You're right Rich, it is semantics. Twitchy for me was a good thing, lol. 

As you can see, my stem is flipped, same as on the Allez. The Tarmac actually has a little more in the way of stack too; that's because the head tube is shorter, part of the size specific design Specialized initiated with the 2015s. So that may be a part of what I am experiencing as well.

Anything new bike-wise is on hold for the foreseeable future, lol.


----------



## RacingEvo (Apr 14, 2012)

TricrossRich said:


> Yes... I definitely want to meet up with you for a ride at some point. Maybe it's simply a matter of semantics and how we are both viewing the word "twitchy". to me titchy is not a good thing. It means that the bike is almost hard to control.. almost too responsive, to the point that it starts to decrease confidence. "Responsive" on the other hand, inspires confidence, makes you want to go faster... For example, I used to race motorcycles and I had an R6. It was like a scalpel... very exact, but you had to be very precise to go fast. It was twitchy. A good friend of mine had a CBR600RR and if we pushed them both to the absolute limit, the R6 was the faster bike, but the CBR was so easy to ride fast. You could go 95% as fast, and only be 20% focused, while the R6 required you to be 100% focused. Yes, the lower weight and the carbon wheels definitely help... actually, I'd bet the feel you're getting is almost all form the carbon wheels... and maybe that's why I like my Allez so much, the carbon wheels. Maybe you need some carbon wheels on your Allez.
> 
> How are they set up? I noticed a pretty big difference in the front end steering, stiffness and responsiveness as I've lower the stem down. Is the Tarmac stem slammed a little more than the Allez?
> 
> ...


I did ride a DSW Allez. You sound so difinitive but you can look at the charts yourself and comeback and tell me they are EXACTLY identical...better yet, go compare them in person. I know you love your Allez(I want one too for crits)but don't rationalize that it is a Tarmac, it never will be.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

RacingEvo said:


> I did ride a DSW Allez. You sound so difinitive but you can look at the charts yourself and comeback and tell me they are EXACTLY identical...better yet, go compare them in person. I know you love your Allez(I want one too for crits)but don't rationalize that it is a Tarmac, it never will be.


I'm confused... I'm not sure where I said that my Allez was a Tarmac. I didn't and its not. But the Tarmac and Allez DO have the same geometry. You know what else has the same geometry, my other bike, a Venge and I can confirm that it to has the same feeling in terms of willingness to turn. The only frame geometry difference in the Venge is a lower standover height. Don't misinterpret what I'm saying, though. I am not saying that My Alle is the SAME as my Venge or a Tarmac. The construction of the Tarmac and Venge being made of carbon definitely give it properties that show up in other areas.. areas that make both of them better bikes, but one of those areas is not their willingness to turn in and lean over. Want to prove it to yourself, get on an Allez Sprint... the frame geometry of the Allez Sprint results in a really responsive front end. The super short head tube also means that the bike is very stiff in the front.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

my goodness that red is puuuurdy!!!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

jacksdad said:


> my goodness that red is puuuurdy!!!


Thank you sir! 

Sad to say it now has a nick in it after my collision. :mad2: Hopefully Specialized can give me some insight into how to fix it (it's a matte section).


----------

